# Snail on a magic carpet ride



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

Today I noticed one of my ramshorns had found a way to swim with the fish.










He somehow got on a leaf and was launched into a circular flow at the end of the tank... up to the spray bar, over to the end, down. Happened to be the feeding corner, where any attention or anything unusual gets all the fish interested. 










They did not mess with him, actually, though they did circle and look a lot.










After about 15 minutes he got caught up in some wisteria and I assume will step off -- though if I see him again on a different leaf I'm going to start to wonder.

Anyway... figured it might bring a smile. And all you folks who think snails are just dumb inverts... well, here's proof. They can fly!


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Hahahahahahahah! :hihi:


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice, looks like an adventurer, I see a crack from a previous exploration attempt of some sort on his shell. Excellent photo quality btw!


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

"A Whole New World . . . "


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

I love it! That's awesome, and you did an excellent job of capturing the moment well!


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

Haha. Love the pictures!


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Detailed enough even to see where the fishes' eyes are: On the snail!


----------



## CannaBrain (Oct 3, 2008)

Great captures!


----------



## squatingdog (Jan 26, 2014)

I believe I can fly...I believe I can touch the sky...


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

Diana said:


> Detailed enough even to see where the fishes' eyes are: On the snail!


Yeah, but depth of field is a real challenge up this close.

Thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------



## Edub (Mar 23, 2011)

Funny stuff, and the pics looks great!


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bcarrot (May 12, 2014)

Was having a rough day a work, till I saw this. Made me chuckle. Thanks! :icon_smil


----------



## dpod (Sep 16, 2014)

Looks great! The second one is so dramatic and the third gives such a great sense of the action!


----------



## Rejine (Feb 21, 2013)

This is so cool


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Very cool. I think sometimes they hang around linked to a thread of their slime, like spiders hanging from a ceiling except the opposite way.

Love the last pic, you can see the angel looking at you too.


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

I haven't taken more because people will start thinking I am staging it, but I've had several more "launched" off broken pieces of jungle val, wisteria and crypt leaves. 

Comes from having a LOT of snails.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Linwood said:


> I haven't taken more because people will start thinking I am staging it, but I've had several more "launched" off broken pieces of jungle val, wisteria and crypt leaves.
> 
> Comes from having a LOT of snails.


 
I don't think they are staged, but staged or not, they are fun! Post more!


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

I've seen it again several times, but today I found a leaf of wisteria with a father and son, sailing along with the angels, and figured it was worth another shot...










Yes, I have a lot of snails. But my tank is pretty clean of algae. :icon_roll


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Haha this is awesome....and man ur camerca has awesome quality...drool. Someday ill invest in a good camera lol


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

I have little cone shape snails. I don't think they are MTS (they never get any bigger than baby size). They like to use duck weed like a parachute to get from the top of the tank to the bottom. I love watching them.

I love your pictures. Just awesome!


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Ha ha! I love it!


----------



## Beast from the east (Oct 16, 2014)

LOL very cool! What camera is this?


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

Beast from the east said:


> LOL very cool! What camera is this?


It's a Nikon D800 with a 60mm/2.8 Macro lens, and off-camera speedlight.


----------



## Beast from the east (Oct 16, 2014)

Linwood said:


> It's a Nikon D800 with a 60mm/2.8 Macro lens, and off-camera speedlight.


danggggg Im looking forward to more photos you take with that fancy dslr!


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

Beast from the east said:


> danggggg Im looking forward to more photos you take with that fancy dslr!


The fish need to take up sports, that's what I usually shoot. Maybe I can take them to the next Swim & Dive shoot I do, they would do well in free style, but I doubt they'd like the water. :redface:


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

Acro said:


> "A Whole New World . . . "


I see what you did there.


----------

